# Word of the Day - Abysmal



## Jace (Mar 30, 2022)

Word of he Day - Abysmal...adj.

Def.: Inferior, appalling, very bad.

They did an abysmal job.


----------



## jimintoronto (Mar 30, 2022)

The weather on Vancouver Island during the winter can be abysmal, with days of endless rain, fog and little sun shine. People who live there usually have a nice collection of umbrellas, and rain coats. Their dogs tend to grow moss on their backs. Just kidding about that part, folks. JimB


----------



## Bellbird (Mar 30, 2022)

It was  abysmal the way people didn't wear their mask.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 30, 2022)

The Blue Hole in Ohio, a water natural wonder, is thought to be to abysmal depths!


----------



## dseag2 (Mar 30, 2022)

There are some members' views on this forum that are abysmal.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 30, 2022)

We had to cancel our trip because the weather was so abysmal.


----------



## Lavinia (Mar 30, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> There are some members' views on this forum that are abysmal.


You mean those who hold a different opinion to you?


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 31, 2022)

The lack of tips to the hard working waitress was abysmal


----------



## Bretrick (Mar 31, 2022)

The cost of living these days is abysmal.
The old clunker of a car had abysmal fuel mileage .
Next week's weather forecast is abysmal.


----------



## horseless carriage (Mar 31, 2022)

Did you know that 1 in 4 adults are abysmal at mathematics? The other 2 are just bad.


----------



## ohioboy (Mar 31, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Did you know that 1 in 4 adults are abysmal at mathematics?



That's still 30%, not bad though.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 31, 2022)

Sometimes, our attempts to gain the acceptance of a friend's family,
prove to be, as the common phrase says,  an _abysmal failure. 
_

The same could be said about attempts made to encourage people who disagree, to be respectful, or to be open to a possibility of compromise.

_Oh well, we tried! _


----------

